# Updating windows 10 on a 32GB SSD



## fluorescentadult (Sep 14, 2016)

Windows 10 requires an update 'Version 1511 for x64-based Systems (KB3185614)'. However, my tiny 32GB SSD does not have enough space for the update. I have a 1TB HDD sitting behind it however I can't move any files over as literally the only thing on my SSD is Windows 10. 

I've tried to use a partition however it doesn't want to work between SSD and HDD. The update also only offers one solution: Updates are available, but we temporarily need 1.03 GB-1.03 GB of space to download. Remove some things you don't need right now and we'll try again.

There is no option to use an external or alternative drive.

How can I install the update?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You never should've installed Windows 10 in such a small capacity solid state hard drive.

There's been several complaints of computers freezing up that have Windows 10(*1607 build 14393*) installed in a solid state hard drive and have personal data stored in a separate SATA hard drive.
I'm unaware if that issue has been resolved, so you might want to wait before updating Windows 10 from *1511 build 10586* to *1607 build 14393*.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fluorescentadult (Sep 14, 2016)

OK. However, seeing as I will need to update windows at some point, do you know how I will go about doing this on a small SSD?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to install Windows 10 in a larger capacity hard drive.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fluorescentadult (Sep 14, 2016)

OK fine. So I have a second drive which is a 1TB HDD. Obviously I'd rather have Windows 10 on an SSD but if that's not possible I have space to use the HDD. Do I have to undertake a clean install to install Windows on a different drive? What's the easiest way to achieve this?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are you referring to the 1 TB(931 GB) SATA hard drive inside your computer which I assume contains all your personal data, programs, etc.?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fluorescentadult (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah exactly that!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When a Windows operating system is installed, the programs that are used with it need to be installed afterwards.
You can't install a Windows operating system in a hard drive that already contains installed programs.
Installed programs are tied to the Windows operating system through the registry and other areas.

If you have personal data(documents, photos, etc.) in your computer that hasn't been backed up elsewhere, you need to do that.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You need a larger ssd. A 250gig samsung is all of $99.99 at the egg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147372
You can use the samsung data migration software to clone your existing drive to the new one.


> I can't move any files over as literally the only thing on my SSD is Windows 10


I just checked my system drive and win10, office 2016, itunes, AND UT2004 uses 34gig. I would say you have some downloads, a lot of temp files or you may have system restore turned ON for your drive. Just windows without any programs should not take up that much space.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Start > Windows Administrative Tools > Disk Cleanup. It will help you recover some space. Some.


----------

